# guides



## nozzlenut (Apr 7, 2005)

Has anybody tried these new titanium guides by american tackle? I am thinking of rewrapping a 1508 that I have with these guides. I have Fuji guides on it now, but a few of them have started to corrode. I haven't heard of anybody using these yet. 
This is something that I am wanting to try myself, so this is a whole new avenue for me. I've been reading and reading and reading, so now it's time to shut up or put up. Any tips?


----------

